# Ph ?



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

I just hooked up a RO/DI unit and the water out of it has the same PH as the water going in..Its really High like 8.8.......My question is when this water is mixed with reef salt mix will it buffer the PH to 8.2 or 8.3? If not,,what would be the recommended way to lower PH that is that High?


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Nevermind!!!! After it aerated for 10 minutes it dropped from 8.8 to 7. )


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

If you have trouble bringing it down in the future, grab a jar of PH buffer. it will bring it down and it's safer than using a PH lower.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would recommend you delute your 8.8 RO water with Distilled water first before make your Saltwater Mix. Try a 50% mix of your RO and distilled water and see what your ph is. Mixing your 8.8 and Saltwater directly would possibly destroy the ph buffering capability of your Saltwater.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sasquatch said:


> Nevermind!!!! After it aerated for 10 minutes it dropped from 8.8 to 7. )


glad you remeasured.

FWIW pH is a function of carbonate and carbon dioxide. therefore the high pH was probably due to a lack of co2 and as you found out simply aerating results in pH being lowered. It can also start lower and go high.

Just depends on th co2 of the surrounding air, resulting from plant action and the initial state of the water.

my .02


----------

